# Leaving Mirrorless, back to Canon



## reaper7534 (Jun 8, 2017)

Prior to going mirrorless I had a 450 XT, 7D and 6D.  I went through a spell here and there and sold off equipment in the process.

After a while and with the mirrorless craze in full swing I got a Sony A6000.  While other have had
great success with this camera, I have been unimpressed.  I use it for general photography, and just
don't find it as friendly to use as my Canons.

Right now, this is the direction I'm leaning and will probably purchase tonight...First, what I want to to do.

Zoo Photographs
Family and Portraits
Limited sports, but will shoot from time to time.
Landscapes..
Videos for my YouTube channel 1080p


The equipment I'm interested in

Canon 80D
70-200mm f/4 L ( had this before and loved it )
50mm f/1.8 STM
10-18mm STM

Is this a decent loadout for what I am doing or should I make changes or add somewhere else.   I can squeeze about another 300 dollars out of the budget if I should go a different route.

Thanks


----------



## goooner (Jun 9, 2017)

For what you want to do that seems fine. I must say that I saw the future last night, and I'm still stunned by the Sony a9. It really is a game changer imo, on so many levels. It is very expensive though, especially if you want to use the native or Zeiss lenses.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 9, 2017)

That gear seems reasonable for what you are wanting. It may struggle with the sports depending on what sport and how much light you have but I would say that it can be done.


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Jun 9, 2017)

reaper7534 said:


> Prior to going mirrorless I had a 450 XT, 7D and 6D.  I went through a spell here and there and sold off equipment in the process.
> 
> After a while and with the mirrorless craze in full swing I got a Sony A6000.  While other have had
> great success with this camera, I have been unimpressed.  I use it for general photography, and just
> ...



I love the EF-S 24mm f2.8 for candids and walkabout shooting, especially for family shots. I'm selling mine (I'm going from Canon to mirrorless) if you're interested. It's all of 7 weeks old at this point (bought it 4/14/17 as a birthday present). It really doesn't get the kiddos it deserves. It just didn't make up for the shortcomings of the SL-1 for my photography style and needs.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 9, 2017)

goooner said:


> For what you want to do that seems fine. I must say that I saw the future last night, and I'm still stunned by the Sony a9. It really is a game changer imo, on so many levels. It is very expensive though, especially if you want to use the native or Zeiss lenses.


Yes the A9 is a game changer.

I was thinking of adding a a6500.  But other than size,  comparing it to my d500 it still doesn't seem to compete well (excluding battery life, etc, just functionality and quick access to make changes when needed, AF tracking, etc.)

of course .. if I sold both my cameras and lenses I could move into a A9 .. though an additional $2,900 for a SONY 70-200/2.8 is a budget killer.

I'll stick with my DLSRs for now.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 9, 2017)

Are you planning to get the basic 18-55mm kit lens?  I noticed you list the 10-18mm lens, the 70-200mm lens... and then the 50mm ... but nothing in between.  

B&H lists the "body only" price on an 80D at $1099, but the camera + 18-55mm STM lens is about $88 more then the body alone.  For that price, I'd get the version with the lens.

If you're going to do YouTube videos then I'd also probably get a Rode VideoMic "Pro" (I looked at comparisons of the cheaper VideoMic "Go" but the go has no in-mic gain which means you can get hiss when you adjust audio levels.  The "Pro" has much cleaner sounds.


----------



## reaper7534 (Jun 9, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> Are you planning to get the basic 18-55mm kit lens?  I noticed you list the 10-18mm lens, the 70-200mm lens... and then the 50mm ... but nothing in between.
> 
> B&H lists the "body only" price on an 80D at $1099, but the camera + 18-55mm STM lens is about $88 more then the body alone.  For that price, I'd get the version with the lens.
> 
> If you're going to do YouTube videos then I'd also probably get a Rode VideoMic "Pro" (I looked at comparisons of the cheaper VideoMic "Go" but the go has no in-mic gain which means you can get hiss when you adjust audio levels.  The "Pro" has much cleaner sounds.



Originally I had not made up my mind which lens to get to use for the those focal lengths, but that is settled now.  I don't normally do refurbished, but I did this time, all directly from Canon and saving quite a bit in the process.  I have been looking at mics and the Rode comes up alot.  I'm glad you pointed out the cheaper one since that is the one I was looking at.

Here is what I ended up getting and price difference between Amazon ( new ) and Canon refurbished

Canon 80D                                                                                           REFURB
EF-S 18-55 f/3.5 - 5.6 IS                                                                    REFURB
EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM                                                                      REFURB
EF 70-200mm f/4                                                                              REFURB
EF 50mm f/1.8 STM
EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5 - 5.6 IS STM
Sandisk Extreme Pro 633X 95MB/S 64 GB Memory Card

The 50mm / 10-18mm combo was actually cheaper to buy new through Amazon vs
individually through Canon.

Total price with savings 1710 vs 2400.  

I think I should be set for a while.  I have a cheaper Yongnuo flash and probably wouldn't hurt to look something new up.

Thanks


----------



## reaper7534 (Jun 12, 2017)

Received the camera and a couple lens form Canon USA.  If someone never told me these were used, I'd never know.  Absolutely pristine condition.  I won't really get to use until the weekend, but I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a refurb and save yourself quite a bit of money to apply towards some lenses.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 13, 2017)

reaper7534 said:


> Received the camera and a couple lens form Canon USA.  If someone never told me these were used, I'd never know.  Absolutely pristine condition.  I won't really get to use until the weekend, but I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a refurb and save yourself quite a bit of money to apply towards some lenses.



OK,  (but I like mirrorless )
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## reaper7534 (Jun 13, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> reaper7534 said:
> 
> 
> > Received the camera and a couple lens form Canon USA.  If someone never told me these were used, I'd never know.  Absolutely pristine condition.  I won't really get to use until the weekend, but I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a refurb and save yourself quite a bit of money to apply towards some lenses.
> ...



I have no issue with mirrorless, I've seen some wonderful photos taken with them.  I'm just more familiar with the Canon system and more comfortable with it.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 13, 2017)

You got some nice gear and a good deal on the refurb-centric setup! Cool beans!


----------



## fmw (Jun 14, 2017)

The manufacturers are pretty good at dealing with cosmetics on refurbed cameras.  Sounds like Canon does a nice job.  I recently bought a Refurbed Fujifilm mirrorless and it is perfect in every sense.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 15, 2017)

reaper7534 said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > reaper7534 said:
> ...



OK .... combine mirrorless with Canon lenses ........ nice
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

